# Ridiculously Bad Heartburn. Need Advice.



## bones (Sep 26, 2006)

...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well you could get some over the counter stuff like Zantac and try that and see if it helps. What has your Dr said about your GERD?


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

Make sure you don't eat at least two hours before bed. The GERD will eventually get better if you are eating a bland diet... I have had GERD episodes last 2 weeks.....Good luck!


----------



## bones (Sep 26, 2006)

> Well you could get some over the counter stuff like Zantac and try that and see if it helps. What has your Dr said about your GERD?


I bought some Zantac 75 and have been taking it along with Tums and Pepto Bismal. They're giving me some temporary relief.


> Make sure you don't eat at least two hours before bed. The GERD will eventually get better if you are eating a bland diet... I have had GERD episodes last 2 weeks.....Good luck!


I'll definitely try that. I'm also drinking water with baking soda. Hopefully this goes away within a couple of weeks.


----------



## DaveH (Oct 25, 2010)

I have IBS and GERD also. I personally don't eat after 6pm, 4-5 hours before bed time. IBS screws up your digestive system so your stomach needs more time to digest everything. Laying down on a full stomach is the worst thing you can do. I was on PPIs for 11 years but no taking OTC. PPIs are great short term but nasty long term. Apple cider vinegar mixed with water seems to work also. Of course the drug companies/sites don't like them.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I used to have chronic, all day long heartburn with occasional reflux. I have been treating it with a flavonoid supplement (grape seed, gingko, bilberry, quercetin, etc.) since 1998 that seems to lower the inflammation dramatically. I can probably count on the fingers of one hand the number of times I have had anything but the most temporary symptoms since that time, with no dietary limits.Mark


----------



## bones (Sep 26, 2006)

...


----------

